# Voice Programming in VB



## shoki6 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hi everyone, Can anybody tell me how to capture Audio input Stream In VB and then Convert it to Binary and Store it in database by concerting in to Binary Format(or String whichever easier) for further use. I am creating an application for voice mail. Any further suggestions regrading, would be heartily welcomed.
 8) 
*


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 10, 2005)

Go to programmershaven.com and u will never ask for anything in VB again !


----------

